# statt iframe...?



## -ad- (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Also ich habe folgendes Problem; ich dachte es mit einer textarea lösen zu können, habe mich aber geschnitten; 

auf der seite http://mindquake.ad-min.net/preview/ habe ich in der mitte in der box den text stehen; genau dort hätte ich gerne eine transparente "box" in der man scrollen kann um:

- längernen text einzufügen
- eine externe html seite aufzurufen (in der box, zB. dann das gästebuch)
- transparent sollte es sein.

Leider habe ich keine ahnung von php, wenn es auf diese Art und Weise zu lösen wäre, postet bitte den code, DANKE!!!


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

1) Was spricht denn gegen ein iFrame ? Ist die Variante die in den meisten Browsern laufen wird.

2) Das mit der Transparenz würde ich lassen bzw anders lösen. Lege als Hintergrund des iframes ein Bild fest, das genau den Bereich milchig weiss zeigt, der zu sehen wäre, wenn es denn transparent wäre.
Grund auch hier. CSS-Filter wie alpha kann nur der IE. Dann gibts noch ein Pendant für den Mozilla und das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## -ad- (13. Juli 2003)

oki hab es schon -doch- mit iframes gelöst, kann sich sehen lassen 
hab aber trotzdem das transparente ding verwendet


----------



## Blumenkind (22. Juli 2003)

Im Mozilla ist der Hintergrund des Iframes zu kurz.
Der Scrollbalken geht in den anderen Hintergrund über.


----------



## Prijv (22. Juli 2003)

mit css scrollbalken auf eine cssbox machen.

overflow: scrolling;
overflow-x: hidden;


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Juli 2003)

Eine Tabelle, die TD größe definieren und dann

```
<div style="overflow:auto; width:XXX; height:XXX;">
```
da rein. Falls der Text länger als die TD ist, wird ein Scrollbalken
reingesetzt.


----------

